# Home Brew Club in Darwin NT



## bus680 (26/12/14)

G'day all,

I am moving to Darwin in the new year and have been looking for a home brew club. Sadly I have not been able to find any online.

My question is are there any home brew clubs in Darwin and if so how do I get in contact with one of the members?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.

Bushy


----------



## Mozz (1/1/15)

Don't think there are any clubs in Darwin. There are a few brewers on this forum that live up here. I'm fairly new to it all and have chatted with a few people. I'm setting up a system at the moment for AG. The big issue here is the Darwin tax for transport. Be good to get a few people together for bulk buys etc.


----------



## chrisb (9/1/15)

Im also moving up there shortly. I do BIAB and would be interested in meeting up with a few people and getting in on some cheaper grain.


----------



## welly2 (9/1/15)

There's a few of us top enders on here. Haven't heard of or seen anything about a home brew club but if there's enough of us interested then there's no reason why there can't be one. I've been in touch with a guy on here about a bulk grain buy so that's in the works and obviously the more of us involved the cheaper it'll be.


----------



## RagingBull (11/1/15)

Have been up here since July last year and decided i'd put together a batch when i first got here.. it was the only one I've done. Perhaps an opportune time to get back into things. Would be keen to hear from you guys if you're looking to do a bulk grain order.

Cheers,


----------



## vfavictory (20/1/15)

I've been brewing in Darwin for a 5 or so years. No brew club that I know of. I'm to looking at getting bulk grain as transport costs is a killer. A micro brewery (One Mile Brewery) just started operating in Palmerston (just outside of Darwin). I asked them via email if they would be willing to sell grain to local homebrewers and they said it is their plan to do this shortly.


----------



## welly2 (20/1/15)

If any of you guys would be interested in meeting up some time to share a few of our own brews, I'd be keen. Weekends would probably be better.

My internet searching for Darwin breweries had previously failed so was surprised to read there is actually a brewery here! I wonder if they're open to visitors.


----------



## chrisb (15/4/15)

Has anyone got any further with a brew club in Darwin or at catch up planned?


----------



## Adamwhansen (13/7/15)

Replying to Old threads. Am also keen to get grain cheaper and chew some fat.


----------

